# Is Laptop Assembling Possible?



## g160689 (Jan 24, 2012)

Most often, buying a laptop either gets you extra feature not required, or you are left out of the required ones. So, is it possible to assemble a laptop just according to your need. Is it worth doing?


----------



## abhidev (Jan 24, 2012)

i don't think so....well never heard of it...


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 24, 2012)

posible but not worth at all. cyberpower & a few companies will offer you custom laptop but only if you live in US.


----------



## g160689 (Jan 24, 2012)

some googling fetched me this:
1. Buying a barebone laptop
2. Buying other hardware(processor, hdd, ram, wireless card etc.)
3. Assembling/ Install os

But the concern is, the barebone itself cost more than a budget prebuild laptop today.


----------



## rajeevk (Jan 24, 2012)

Can be done but not frequent in use.


----------



## Freedom.Forever (Jan 24, 2012)

NO brother, a laptop cant be assembled at present in India.
HP offers some minor customizations in its business class(only) laptops.
Dell does allow customization, but you cant choose a processor or GPU.

I haven't heard of other companies.

but in US you can really ASSEMBLE a laptop, e.g. you can get a full HD screen instead of normal, get a blue ray drive etc. but remember, not here in India.


----------



## g160689 (Jan 24, 2012)

Well, customization is pretty close and can give you desired features, but what i mean is, assembling a laptop yourself.


----------



## Freedom.Forever (Jan 25, 2012)

g160689 said:


> Well, customization is pretty close and can give you desired features, but what i mean is, assembling a laptop yourself.



no idea, man!!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 25, 2012)

Freedom.Forever said:


> NO brother, a laptop cant be assembled at present in India.
> HP offers some minor customizations in its business class(only) laptops.
> Dell does allow customization, *but you cant choose a processor or GPU.*
> 
> ...



Dell does allows that.


----------



## Freedom.Forever (Jan 25, 2012)

^^^ for example!!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 25, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/BIR1V.png


----------

